# Looking for cool vocal music



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey all,

Does anyone have any suggestions for me regarding vocal music? I'm looking for more non-Americas centric and DEFINITELY not pop. I guess ethnic/world music - I'm not really sure the best words to use. 
Examples of the general type of stuff I'm looking for would be like:

*Magda Giannikou - Amour T'es Là (Snarky Puppy):*





*Djobi Djoba · Gipsy Kings*





I looked on Music Map for something like the Gipsy Kings, for example and they sent me to Strunz and Farah, which I love, but is instrumental music. I love the Gipsy Kings, but the singer's voice is what really sells it to me. Similarly Magda's voice on that Snarky Puppy track. I have no idea what any of them are singing about, but it's fantastic. I searched for Irish folk music and found Flook, which was fantastic, but was instrumental as well. Something like that with the departed singer from the Cranberries would be amazing.

*Some specifics:*
I'm not really looking for Salsa/Merengue/Banda or any other latino music from the western hemisphere. I'm Cuban and my wife is Colombian, so I'm pretty much familiar with those forms. I guess I'm looking more for Europe/Africa/Asia.

I'm looking for music that has a style rooted in the traditions of their respective countries. Not necessarily folk music, but that would be good too. Electronic would be fine as long as it's not like club or trance music.

I don't really like opera or choral music in classical. But I love this aria:





I wish I could better communicate what I'm looking for, but a part of the issue is that I don't know how to describe what I have never heard, but the first time I ever heard Gipsy Kings, it was unlike anything else I had heard, and I immediately loved it.

Thanks in advance for any attempts to reply to this convoluted mess of a request!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This entire album is beautiful.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

I'll check these out. Thank you for the suggestions!


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Jan Garbarek · Agnes Buen Garnås


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Reggae des serpents


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

To warm you to the opera:
The Diva Dance - The Fifth Element - Inva Mula (Lucia di Lammermoor)


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Just re-issued this year, a marvelous recording, African music for western listeners.






I don't know if you are looking for male singers, but this is a very honest French singer, George Brassens: A guitar, a bass and his voice.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

erki said:


> To warm you to the opera:
> The Diva Dance - The Fifth Element - Inva Mula (Lucia di Lammermoor)


I actually love this. I didn't want to mention it because I thought the flower duet was pushing my street cred to the limit already! If I could find music like this, I would be all over it.

Thank you for the suggestions, I'll check them out!


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

NLAdriaan said:


> Just re-issued this year, a marvelous recording, African music for western listeners.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions. Male singers are fine. I'm not really particular, though you hit upon a key component of my request: ethnic music that would have more broad appeal for western listeners. I'll check these out, thanks again.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

To add some typical European ethnic music:

The Portuguese fado: two guitars, one acoustic bass guitar, one voice and the typical fado melancholia. I visited the Alfama fado festival last september in Lisbon. Once such festivals are again allowed, I can highly recommend it. This is a good example of a current fado singer in the classic set up, Ana Moura, Leva-Me Aos fados:








Forget the Gipsy kings, for the true Gipsy feel, go to this 'classic' recording of the 'Taraf de Haidouks' from Romania. 30 years ago this CD was a revelation and it actually still is:








Finally, a 'crossover' of French folksongs in a sophisticated orchestrated version. You might already know this, the Songs of the Auvergne, by Canteloube. I like the recording by Dawn Upshaw and Kent Nagano, but the most true french recording is the classic recording sung by Netania Navrath, it was nicely remastered:








Enjoy!


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

NLAdriaan said:


> Forget the Gipsy kings, for the true Gipsy feel, go to this 'classic' recording of the 'Taraf de Haidouks' from Romania.


Absolutely! Also Fanfare Ciorcarlia. We had a car trip to Romania 14 years ago where we specially went to visit their home village(with the help of some local friends) and had great time.
And talking about real flamenco singing(although I like Gypsy Kings as well) Estrella Morente: 





Well better not to start me about gypsy music.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Oh! and as for contemporary/popular gypsy singing:




anf somewhat more classical:


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Here is one of the best songs from Taraf de Haidouks:


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Screaming headless torsos: great band with a great name 






I think you could dig them


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> I actually love this. I didn't want to mention it because I thought the flower duet was pushing my street cred to the limit already! If I could find music like this, I would be all over it.


If you're into some weird semi-operatic crossover i suggest igorrr (I love it but have a really open mind hahah it is very weird)





Or the side project from some of the same people a little more accessible: Corpo-Mente


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

The nose said:


> If you're into some weird semi-operatic crossover


Thank you for these, love it!
Since we doing some crossovers here is my favourite throat singing The HU:


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

And some pure classical choir music: Veljo Tormis "Curse upon iron"(but you can find it performed together with heavy rock band Metsatöll 



)


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Some pieces from Poland:


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

And now to refresh your brain listen to this:
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas brasileiras No. 5, W. 389 - 1. Aria (Cantilena)


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

This thread is becoming a Euro Songfestival, which was to be held this weekend:lol:


----------



## The3Bs (Apr 1, 2020)

NLAdriaan said:


> To add some typical European ethnic music:
> 
> The Portuguese fado: two guitars, one acoustic bass guitar, one voice and the typical fado melancholia. I visited the Alfama fado festival last september in Lisbon. Once such festivals are again allowed, I can highly recommend it. This is a good example of a current fado singer in the classic set up, Ana Moura, Leva-Me Aos fados:
> View attachment 135918
> ...


Good One NLAdriaan... fully agreed ... this is a good one...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

NLAdriaan said:


> This thread is becoming a Euro Songfestival, which was to be held this weekend:lol:


Thank goodness for small mercies.


----------



## The3Bs (Apr 1, 2020)

I would also recommend this:

Aldina Duarte ‎- Apenas O Amor









Again Fado... I really like her voice.

or Mariza's first album (still my favorite of her output) - Fado em Mim 
First track of that album:






let me stop here... if you need more just ask... there is plenty more....


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

There is so much of interesting vocal music around. Lots of it comes from ethnic roots but not all. Lots of experimentation with the vocal instrument too. If you scan through this topic so far you get the feeling that true classical singing is just a small niche - yes, a bit more universal than others but just one way nevertheless.
I like this topic!


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

I also can highly recommend Area, Demetri Stratos, the lead singer, was an amazing vocalist and ethnomusicologist. He used an impressive range of vocal techniques.




here with Area




here as a soloist


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The nose said:


> Screaming headless torsos: great band with a great name
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this band but not the vocals. I have one of their instrumental albums which is great.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Estrella Morente: _Siguiriyas_:






Rym Hakiki sings Gharnati:






Shoshana Damari: _Sovi Mamtera_;


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks for all the responses everyone. I am listening through them and will reply more substantially soon.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

BlackAdderLXX said:


> Thanks for all the responses everyone. I am listening through them and will reply more substantially soon.


Indeed many tasty tidbits here; too bad casebearer no longer posts on the Forum--he would have supplied many fine examples.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

erki said:


> There is so much of interesting vocal music around. Lots of it comes from ethnic roots but not all. Lots of experimentation with the vocal instrument too. If you scan through this topic so far you get the feeling that *true classical singing is just a small niche* - yes, a bit more universal than others but just one way nevertheless.
> I like this topic!


Yes, true classic singing also lacks soul, as it is a highly cultivated and almost superficial music form, especially when the vibrato comes in. It appeals to other parts of the mind compared to folk music or ethnic music, which sounds more heartfelt and natural. I will never connect to a soprano flawlessly singing a vibrato aria the way I do to this vocal music.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

NLAdriaan said:


> Yes, true classic singing also lacks soul, as it is a highly cultivated and almost superficial music form


 I agree, however I have some favourites who's classical singing feels natural too - it's just the way they sing.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

NLAdriaan said:


> Yes, true classic singing also lacks soul, as it is a highly cultivated and almost superficial music form, especially when the vibrato comes in. It appeals to other parts of the mind compared to folk music or ethnic music, which sounds more heartfelt and natural. I will never connect to a soprano flawlessly singing a vibrato aria the way I do to this vocal music.


I feel similarly. I am still trying to give opera a chance, but it is difficult for me. The perfect diction and the vibrato are hard for me to listen to. It's a shame, because I really think the female voice is my favorite instrument.


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Well, it's taken me a couple of days to get through all of the suggestions on the first page of this post. I have to say that it's been very interesting. I love how in music (and in life) there are all of these areas of interest that one could drill down and spend a lifetime learning about THAT WE KNOW NOTHING ABOUT. Anyway, really interesting selections in page one. For me I would have to say that the music that I most enjoyed was the Paco de Lucia, the Fourth World and Estrella Morente. In addition, I have never even heard of Fado music before (which is sad considering my ancestors come from Iberia) but the Ana Moura was exceptional. Likewise Djelem Djelem from the Barcelona Gipsy Klezmer Orchestra was amazing. These are the kinds of songs that I was hoping for when I made the OP.

Ok, time to listen to page two...


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

This one is compelling:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm a fan of African music. This is my favorite piece by an African performer. A keeper, for sure.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

erki said:


> I agree, however I have some favourites who's classical singing feels natural too - it's just the way they sing.


I too am not among the audience for whom the classical singing voice is a wondrous thing. However, I never fail to literally thrill to this specific example:


----------



## BlackAdderLXX (Apr 18, 2020)

Ok. It's taken me a bit but I finally got to listen through all of page two. There were some...very interesting suggestions on this page. I actually didn't finish Igorrr of Corpo-mente as they were so long, but I want to take the time to listen to them in their entirety. They were both very strange to me, but there were really cool stylistic things going on in there that reminded me of a couple of my favorite bands. Screaming Headless Torsos are so eclectic but they were really tight. 

Anyways, thanks to everyone who posted on page two. I'd have to say the ones I enjoyed the most were a couple of the songs from Poland (Muzykanci band and Joanna Słowińska), the Estrella Morente and the two Fado. I think this has been the biggest discovery for me since the OP. Although I told a buddy of mine who lives in Portugal that I liked Fado and Ana Moura and he laughed at me and said that only Amalia Rodrigues counted as Fado. 

Ok. On to page three...


----------



## The3Bs (Apr 1, 2020)

Well your friend lives in the old ages.... 
Of course Amalia is the standard and Fado since she stopped singing suffered a lot... but there has been some resurgence of late... and we need to give the new artists some leeway...

Another one that you could look for would be Carminho:


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Skip James - Hard Times Killing Floor Blues*


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

Why not go Hindustani classical. For example, this girl could sing!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

You just can't stop can you?


----------

